# Como colocar potenciometro a motor slot



## Gallardo1989 (Ago 10, 2009)

muy buenas, lo primero de todo es que no tengo ni idea de electronica.
Tengo en el maletero de mi coche varios leds de diferente color, cada color con su interruptor y su potenciometro para dar mas intensidad a los leds o menos. y tambien tengo una bola de esas de cristal de discoteca, acoplada a un motor slot de esos pequeños. Pero si enchufo el motor a la corriente de la luz que trae el maletero con el potenciometro (2k 2A) el potenciometro echa humo, hasta que se quema. Mi pregunta es se solucionaria poniendo una resistencia delante del potenciometro (si es asi, como deberia de ser la resistencia) o debo cambiar el potenciometro por uno diferente? 
por que antes de quemarse el potenciometro puedo regular la velocidad, pero en cuanto giro un poco el potenciometro se para  el motor, no disminuye la velocidad gradualmete, sino que se para. 
Agradeceria vuestra ayuda.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 11, 2009)

Ayudanos con un esquema del circuito, o al menos con fotos... Salu2.


----------



## Gallardo1989 (Ago 11, 2009)

aqui os adjunto un dibujo propio del esquema de montaje, es sencillo, pero es que no tengo ni idea de electronica, solo se hacer este tipo de montajes sencillos pero el potenciometro echa humo, y no se si poner una resistencia o aumentar el potenciometro.


----------



## elmo2 (Ago 11, 2009)

conozco motores de corriente continua de diversos tipos, pero no se cual es el motor slot...

seria bueno que le tomaras una foto y la compartieras con el foro...

por lo que lei, quieres controlar la velocidad de giro del motor slot que mueve la bola de cristal...

bueno, la manera sencilla es usar un REOSTATO, funciona de la misma manera que un potenciometro, pero puede manejar muchos amperes, a diferencia del potenciometro que solo puede manejar unos pocos miliamperes...

el problema es que los reostatos no son baratos, los puedes sacar del control de iluminacion de las luces del tablero del auto, pero de los modelos viejos, se que los autos hasta el 1989 los traen, no estoy seguro si los mas nuevos los sigan utilizando...

y tu otra opcion es hacerle un control por PWM, el circuito no es tan simple como lo que estas haciendo, pero ya hay muchos circuitos en este foro...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/pwm-motor.htm

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21776.html

saludos...


----------



## Gallardo1989 (Ago 12, 2009)

asi es quiero controlar la velocidad de giro del motor (mini dc motor 3v) que mueve la bola, con un potenciometro. pero el potenciometro se quema y tampoco lo puedo regular por que en cuanto giro un milimetro el potenciometro el motor se para no se regula su velocidad. por eso pense que poniendo una resistencia delante del potenciometro bajaria la tension en el potenciometro y no se quemaria. por que probe una resistencia que tengo de unos leds pero no anda el motor, la resistencia es para leds que se enchufan a 12v y el motor gasta mas que el led por lo que la resistencia no deja paso suficiente de corriente al motor. o esa es mi teoria. 
y referente a lo del PWM no se lo que es pero los dos proyectos que has adjuntado no entiendo nada.
de todos modos gracias por ayudarme.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 12, 2009)

no leiste los post sobre modulacion de ancho de pulso?, o PWM? asi es como se controla la velocidad en corriente continua.

saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 12, 2009)

Tu esquema inicial sirve, pero NO debes conectar el motor con un potenciometro tan pequeño, por eso se te queman!.
Te sugiero:
- ensaya un grupo de resistencias de varios Watts conmutados mediante suiches o 
- buscate un pot de la misma resistencia pero de mayor potencia
- o metete al mundo de la PWM como te dice DJ Draco. Salu2


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 12, 2009)

sisip, como te dice Tecnogirl, debes usar un pote de alambre no de carbono.

o usar el PWM


----------



## Gallardo1989 (Ago 12, 2009)

ok, esto ya lo entiendo algo mas. pero...
¿lo del potenciometro de la misma resistencia pero de mayor potencia que seria (2k y +A)? 
¿como se conecta un grupo de resistencias conmutadas mediane suiches?
¿y como son los potenciometros de alambre?


----------



## elmo2 (Ago 12, 2009)

el potenciometro de alambre se llama REOSTATO...

y se conecta de la misma manera que el potenciometro...

saludos...


----------



## Gallardo1989 (Ago 13, 2009)

bien, haber esto como va, e leido por distintos foros que en la tienda de electronica le digo al dependiente que quiero pasar una corriente continua de 12v a 1,5v aprox. y el me dara el potenciometro adecuado ya sea de alambre o carbono o reostato. y el me dira los kΩ y potencia que tiene que ser, al igual que me dira tambien se tengo que poner delante alguna resistencia o algo diferente. 
¿es posible eso?


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 13, 2009)

La imagen adjunta te muestra varios modelos de reostatos de los que te han hablado. Tambien hay un ejemplo de cómo se puede usar como un dimmer para una bombilla. Nota que son algo diferentes al pot que pusiste en tu esquema. Salu2


----------



## Gallardo1989 (Ago 13, 2009)

ok, comprare un reostato, pero de cuantos "Ω" o "W" o "v". 
pero el reostato se puede regular al igual que un potenciometro no? es decir aumentar o disminuir la velocidad del motor.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 15, 2009)

Recopilemos los datos del caso de Gallardo1989:
Se le ha recomendado un reostato para que controle la velocidad del motor DC de 3V que mueve una bola de cristal de discoteca en su coche. A modo de explicacion, hallaremos las especificaciones del reostato.

Cuando el motor esta a full velocidad, consume 3V y 1.5A, pero la bateria provee 12V, entonces en el reostato se "quedan" 9V y como por el estan pasando 1.5A, aplicando la Ley de Ohm (V=IR) deducimos que la resistencia del reostato es 9/1.5 = 6 Ohms. Ahora, por el reostato se estan disipando (P=VI) = 9V x 1.5A = 13.5 Watt.

Con los valores de Watts y Ohms buscaremos un reostato comercial de potencia inmediatamente superior a la calculada. Ohmite, un fabricante de reostatos, ofrece uno de 25W y una resistencia de hasta 10 Ohms que sirve. Ya podemos ir a las tiendas o talleres en busqueda del componente. Salu2.


----------



## Gallardo1989 (Ago 16, 2009)

ok, esto ya si lo entiendo mejor, ahora hay que buscar en tiendas ese reostato. pero aun queda alguna cuestion, como por ejemplo, como sabeis que el motor consume 1.5A? pues yo no se lo que consume el motor. se que con 1.5V tambien funciona (mas lento) pero funciona.
y la otra cuestion es que el reostato tiene que ser de 10 Ohms y 25W. pero Ohms no son K. ¿verdad? aunque supongo que en la tienda de electronica cuando les diga lo que quiero sepan que darme. 
Gracias por vuestra ayuda a todos, y cuando vuelvan a abrir la tienda por vacaciones comprare el reostato y ya os comentare como va. 
y de nuevo gracias a todos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 16, 2009)

Son 10 Ohms no 10K (Kilo) Ohms.

Saludos.


----------



## Gallardo1989 (Ago 20, 2009)

deacuerdo. ahora toca buscar en tiendas cercanas. Gracias a todos


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 20, 2009)

Averigua cuanta corriente consume tu motor con un AMPERIMETRO y con ese valor puedes recalcular el reostato siguiendo el ejemplo que puse. Salu2.


----------



## Gallardo1989 (Ago 25, 2009)

E ido esta tarde a rayte a comprar el reostato y me ha dicho que eso es muy grande  y valdria mucho. el dependiente era un estupido. me a enseñado un alimentador que entra 12v y salen desde 3v para arriba. ¿vosotros sabeis si habra lo mismo pero que llegue hasta 1.5v minimo? tambien e pensado en un cargador de coche (12V) que cargue algun aparato electronico a 1.5v. ¿podría valer?


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 26, 2009)

Va a ser necesario que midas la corriente del motor para recalcular el reostato... Salu2.


----------



## Gallardo1989 (Ago 27, 2009)

bueno despues de tanto tiempo buscando y dandole vueltas, ayer encontre de una vieja radio un motor mini dc que funciona a 12v por lo que ya no seria necesario reducir el voltaje, ahora tengo que poner un potenciometro que regule la velocidad de giro, tengo uno de 2k y lo instalo y regula bastante la velocidad pero cuando va despacio y aun quiero que vaya mas despacio se para, no tengo precision para hacerlo girar a las vueltas que quiero. cuantas menos mejor. que potenciometro deberia de poner, de mas k o de menos k. 
o el que tengo en serie valdria. 
un saludo.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 28, 2009)

Tengo la impresion que estas como al principio... Algo ha cambiado del primer montaje con el "nuevo" motor ?. Salu2.


----------



## Gallardo1989 (Ago 29, 2009)

si, algo a cambiado, el motor antes era de 3v y ahora es de 12v. por lo que ya no tengo que reducir el voltaje de 12 a 3, solo necesito un potenciometro adecuado para poder controlar la velocidad de giro del mismo. necesito saber de cuantos ohmios  debe de ser el potenciometro. por que todavia no e podido realizar la medicion de consumo de amperios del otro motor de 3v. cuando lo mida, (pues no tengo amperimetro) no pondre para saber el potenciometro adecuado. el que quede mejor instalare.


----------



## principiante (Oct 10, 2009)

hola si es un motor de slot sacalextric,pues con un potenciometro lineal de 2k te deveria de funcionar,cuanto mas bajo sea mas despacio ara que gire el motor


----------

